# Track Wiring Again.



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Trying to wire my Tomy four lane track up. I have four taps and brakes. I saw a diagram on the net a few years ago using splice tap
connectors and it looked easy to do. Has anyone seen this or have it? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is what I use.










Here is how to do solderless taps: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCSUlwbTF0WEtiamM/view?usp=sharing


----------

